# Moving to Calgary.....



## wtmky76 (Jan 23, 2012)

My family and I will be moving to Calgary in late May. We have two children ages 16 and 12. I have NO knowledge of the area! I am very interested in areas to live and schools that may be better. Any suggestions will be helpful!!! 

Thank you Thank you Thank you!


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

Where are you working in Calgary?


----------



## wtmky76 (Jan 23, 2012)

My husband will be working on the Northwest side of town but we are not set on living close to his work. We can live anywhere with awesome schools and a great apartments. Our oldest will start college and the youngest will be in 7th grade. I have NO IDEA about any areas there........

Once again....thank you.


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

Stay west of Deerfoot Trail, full stop. Cross check Rentfaster.ca and Google maps to figure out the location of various rentals. Check school rankings via the Fraser Institute reports.
I have a strong bias for the northwest of Calgary having lived in this area for 15 years in a number of different areas. The further out you go from downtown, the newer everything gets. The far north edges of the city are brand new in the last few years and are often still developing schools and shopping areas.
The area bordered by Centre street on the east, Memorial Drive on the south, the Bow river to the west and Stony Trail to the north is where I'd start looking. Again use Google street view to go for a virtual drive down the streets to get some feel for things. The new Children's Hospital falls in that grid so areas like Montgomery and Bowness are having a bit of a revitalization but you may want to look elsewhere for the time being.


----------



## wtmky76 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you so very much! Now I know where to start. We have moved all over the Unites States but never out of the country. A bit scary this time!


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't be - once you're across the border, day to day life isn't radically different. There are of course some political differences but Canada has been ranked at the top of the best place to live more than once. Your family will be fine here.


----------



## sallyhosny (Feb 4, 2012)

My name is sally .I am new to the forum. My husband and I will be coming to canada as new immigrants in August this year . We don't know anyone in Calgary 
I was really inspired by your writings can you advice me can we be in touch? If you like please just drop me a line 

Sally underscore hosny 79 at yahoo dot com


----------

